# Any ever try Kent Black Water Expert?



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

I bought some of this the other day and used it on a total of 4 tanks consisting of 220 gallons of water. I chose this over Tetra's verson because it was offered in an 8 oz verson VS Tetra's 4 oz. It also listed a few more vitamins and minerals that I thought would benifit the fish. I added 2 teaspoons per gallon since I know my water is extremely hard but the color of the water hasnt changed at all. Did I not add enough or is this not the greatest product out there?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

2 teaspoons per gallon????

I use the Kent Black Water extract. In my 100 gallon, you can see the tea color easily.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

yes i have we used it on our old a.arowana.. its works nice.. not sure what its supposed to do..lol


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

wat is a filter that wont remove it my Wisper Power Filter 60 just vacumed it up


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

metallicaRules said:


> wat is a filter that wont remove it my Wisper Power Filter 60 just vacumed it up


Any filter that doesn't have activated carbon in it should not take the tea color out.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

my p's love it and yeah if ya have carbon take it OUT


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

its supposed to benifit by regulating the PH and adding nutrients that are normally found in nutrient rich "black water" enviroment..


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

if i take out the carbon will there be bad poison stuff in the water that will kill my sanchezi. will it have a positive or negitive effect without filter carbon. also will the bio bag remove even if there is no filter carbon


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

just put the bag over the frame like normal, just dont add the pouch. im not really convinced in the power of carbon anyway. I dont have any carbon in my wet dry, it works fine.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

then wut do u guys put in to clear the water and purify the ammonia and stuff?


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

> then wut do u guys put in to clear the water and purify the ammonia and stuff?


and purify the ammonia? how long have you been keeping fish?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> then wut do u guys put in to clear the water and purify the ammonia and stuff?


You can get ammonia neutralizers and other water conditioners at your local fish store. If you live in the city and have city water, you will be wanting to get some water conditioners to take the chlorine and chloramine levels out to make the water safe for your fish.








~Taylor~


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

that stuff really works well. I add it to all my South American tanks. And it encourages my angel fish to breed alot more.







And angel fish fry let me get more stuff for my RBP cause i sell them to the LPS.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive used Tetra's version and its grea stuff. But you definately need to take your carbon out, otherwise itll be gone in a couple days. Im going to start using it on my brandtii tank again to make him a little less skittish hopefully.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Never tried the one by Kent yet but like "blackwater additives". They definitely have an effect on the fish.







to _Water Chemistry_


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

Carbon just removes the smell from your tank. I don't have any carbon in either of my filters. I have an extra bag of biomedia and a bag of peat granulars to produce the same effect as "blackwater" additives. Bacteria take care of your ammonia. The carbon has nothing to do with it.

Regards,

Brian


----------

